# Round bench seat



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Good morning all.

I'm finishing up a basement reno. My client would like a round bench seat located under a round soffit and around a support post that holds a portion of a steel I beam.

My plan was to glue and screw the bench pieces to split sch40 pvc pipe and then glue and screw the assemblies to the post.

My question is...Is there any problem with drilling holes in the post for screws? Maybe it would be better to just glue, clamp and nix the screws. Once the seat is on it should hold everything together.

Hmmm...I think I answered my own question.


Cant seam to load picture and drawing.


----------

